# Trouble connecting to internet with Belkin wireless router



## Dr. Lisette (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey all, can someone please help me with this. I'm new here so i hope i'm doing this right. 
My Belkin G+ mimo wireless router has just been set up. I used the easy installation guide CD to do so. The appropriate lights are lit up and the modem works fine too but i can't connect to the internet. I have a broadband internet connection. The error message i get while trying to connect is: ERROR 678-The remote computer did not respond. What could possibly be the problem?? Please help! Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


Let's also see this:

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Dr. Lisette (Aug 15, 2007)

ISP:Streamyx
Country: Malaysia
Modem: KE318D (kasda)
Router: Belkin wireless G+ MIMO. Model #: F5D9230
Network adapter: D Link DFE-528TX PCI adapter
Netman Pro PPPoE adapter
Windows XP Pro SP2
I'm not sure about the motherboard. Sorry.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Miranda Family>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MIRANDA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-528TX PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-22-2F-DB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 August 2007 03:22:01
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 15 September 2007 03:22:01

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NetMan-pro PPP over Ethernet Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-4E-4D-50-52-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.191.189
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 169.254.191.189
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 1.1.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 16 August 2007 03:22:00
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 19 January 2038 11:14:07

PPP adapter streamyx3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 219.95.210.147
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 219.95.210.147
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.188.0.133
202.188.1.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears as if the broadband is connected directly to your computer, not to the router. Is that true?


----------



## Dr. Lisette (Aug 15, 2007)

yes i guess so. But, shouldn't it be transferred to the router after setup??


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have to connect the modem to the WAN port of the router, it can't be connected to a computer and expect the router to work.


----------



## Dr. Lisette (Aug 15, 2007)

Sorry, i misunderstood you. The modem is connected to the WAN port on the router and then the router is connected to the computer. The cables and wires are in the right places, i checked and triple checked but i still can't connect to the broadband service this way.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your "modem" is really a modem/router. Let's do a test.

Connect one computer directly to the "modem" and give me an IPCONFIG display again.


----------



## Dr. Lisette (Aug 15, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Miranda Family>IPCONFIG/ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : MIRANDA
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Network Bridge (Network Bridge):

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : MAC Bridge Miniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-4E-4D-50-52-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-528TX PCI Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-95-22-2F-DB
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 17 August 2007 11:36:11
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 16 September 2007 11:36:11

PPP adapter streamyx3:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-53-45-00-00-00
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.208.193.8
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 218.208.193.8
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 202.188.0.133
202.188.1.5
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Miranda Family>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It now appears you have enabled ICS on this machine. That would be incorrect for a machine using a router.


> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No


However, the more basic issue may be that your "modem" and your router are both using the same base address, 192.168.1.1. I'd suggest the following.

Disable ICS on the machine in question.

Enter the configuration for the Belkin router and change it's base address to 192.168.2.1, save the changes and see if you can get connected.


----------

